# How has Uber Eats been paying lately?



## CoolDriver23 (Oct 31, 2021)

I drive in NYC. I use to be able to make $20-35 per hour including tips, but lately it has been difficult to even hit a measly $15-17. I've noticed way less orders also. 

Any idea why this is? 
How's pay been for you?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I got back from a 3-week break (had some issues), and the past 2 days paid well. Granted, I only did 3 hours between the two, 3 deliveries yesterday and 3 today (plus 1 DD). And also caught my first Unicorn, but in honesty even without the Unicorn it paid $24 for 9 miles and 20 minutes. Jersey Shore area.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've noticed a significant decrease in tips. It's like everyone is tipping max $8 even on very large orders. Many are barely tipping 10%. I don't think it helped either when that idiot went on tv/online saying drivers make $30 an hour. My acceptance rate on UE has always been around 30% or so. It's now at 16% in October I was offered 1,418 trips I only accepted 237 of those but cancelled 67 of those (prior to pick up) so out of 1,418 offered trips I completed 170. I still get some "unicorns" here and there but nothing like the past few years where it was pretty much daily (even prior to covid) GH is just as bad now. I had one the other night $140 order of sushi $4 tip. I still delivered it because it was close and everything else being offered is in the same range of $8-$10 total but I wasn't sitting at the restaurant for 30 minutes waiting for it just did uber orders until I felt the GH order would actually be ready. DD still sucks as usual.

Nobody really knows but in my market I know it's way over saturated with drivers and I think since many people use it so much now people don't care and know someone will end up picking up the order. So they just throw $0-$3 on and wait. It's too hard to tell though because the fees delivery/service (mostly the delivery fee) varies by individual user.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Regular people are going to be especially tapped out over energy prices. Gas is way up, heating bills will go way up and most of the stimulus money is already spent, so it's now in the hands of the rich and the corporations.

As long as energy prices stay high, many tips will be lower, and volume may not necessarily go down because people will order just to save gas, which makes no sense.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I've noticed a significant decrease in tips.


All goes back to driver saturation. There are so many drivers taking bad offers customers are learning they will get their food anyway without tipping and they are getting their bad behavior reinforced. Once people learn it doesn't matter the tips decrease or go out the window entirely.

It is the same scenario with DD. There was a time when if you didn't tip your order wouldn't get delivered. Driver saturation has ruined it and it benefits UE and DD which is why they sign up so many new drivers constantly.

*THE BIG LIE*
You'll make at least $30 per hour!

While experienced drivers that understand how to work the system can still gross $25 to $35 an hour, newbies can't gross more than $9 to $12 an hour chasing garbage.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

We’ll see. Higher gas prices might have the opposite effect, and people will stop driving - espetially those who chase low offers. Mind you, those are the people who also tend to have cars with bad mileage. Unfortunately, those same people aren’t very good with math, so they may not understand they’re pretty much paying to deliver others’ food. 

Only time will show. In many ways, this is a very unique time we’re living in.


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

I usually make about $220 with 11 trips 11am-2pm and 5-9pm


----------



## CoolDriver23 (Oct 31, 2021)

Youraveragedriver said:


> I usually make about $220 with 11 trips 11am-2pm and 5-9pm


In which city?


----------

